

Iranians Upset Over Google Reader (A Bigger Deal Than You Think) - TomOfTTB
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/25/iranians-upset-over-google-reader-changes/

======
TomOfTTB
Beyond the obvious point I submitted this because I think there's an important
issue here. Google's way of software development relies heavily on analytics.
So they look at how much feature #1 and feature #2 are used and make decisions
based on that.

The problem with that is it doesn't tell you how important each feature is to
the people using it. So while feature #2 might be used 20 times more than
feature #1 it's possible feature #1 is life changingly important while feature
#2 isn't something people would miss.

~~~
sixtofour
That's an excellent point, and should sometimes be considered in our
decisions.

I'm guessing if such a conversation happened at Google, the end would be
something like "Can the degree of life changing importance be measured? No?
Make the change."

------
yanw
I think there is a misunderstanding here. Reader is not going away and it will
still be a feed reader. As for encryption, Reader currently doesn't use SSL,
G+ on the other hand does so that's an improvement. The changes if I
understood correctly are that Reader will get an interface overhaul and it's
social capabilities will be outsources to G+.

